# Cant stand it anymore(its a good thing)



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im makins fatties tonight.  All these post are driving me crazy. Will any sausage do, like the stuff rooled up with the little metal clips on the end or what? Also my girlfriend makes sausage balls with powdered bisquick and shredded cheese in the sausage and cooks them. Would that work in a fatty, would the bisquick cook. Ill post qview during and after.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

any ground meat will do!
burger for bigmac fatties (beef, onion, cheese, special sauce, pickle
ground turkey for left over fattie(turkey, mashed potes, cranberry sauce)
ground lamb
ground chicken.


oH my you arein for a heap of fattie trouble.

I don't think the bisquick dough will cook well in the fattie, but I have seen some folks here put allready baked up bisquits in thier fatties. and I have seen folks wrapp bisquit over the allready smoked fattie and bake that.

someway somehow you will get a biscuit involved.
good luck


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 16, 2008)

Any sausage that appeals to your taste will work......breakfast sausage, Italian sausage, bratwurst.....some even use fatty hamburger with success!

A fatty is all about experimentation!  That's the beauty of this food phenomenon....the possibilities are endless!

As for using the bisquick??.......why not?!?!  Give it a try.....I'll be the results will be tasty!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks all. I might try a small one with the bisquick and make up something else in the other one


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Checkout Capt Dan's Sticky

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=19457


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

i do a pizza fatty wellington.........but the wellington part i do in the oven, after smoking the pizza fatty first.............


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea I was thinkin about a pizza one with pepperoni, cheese pizza sauce, jalapenos. What is the wellington part


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you would want to bake the biscuits before you added them to a fattie because raw dough will expand and most likely blow out your fattie.  I made one with french toast and scrambled eggs, I cooked both before adding it to the fattie and it came out great.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

the fattie wrapped in puff pastry


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks awesome. Im going to spend alot on sausage I can tell


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

forgot the ingreadiants

italian sausage, mozz cheese, pizza sauce, onions

next one i do will also include shrooms, peppers, olives, etc.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 16, 2008)

Well Yes, about any meat can be a fattie. I make 1/3 ground pork sausage(store  bought),1/3 ground beef(70/30) and 1/3 ground buffalo.  I have used bratwerst, Italian sasuage,breakfast sasuage. Also I have used mortons tender quick 1/2 to teaspoon. Mix in with the meats over night in fridge cook next day and i have a summer like sausage log. great on a bun big slice or with cracker and swiss small slice. Cold beer optional. But by all means try to make it a heart healthy Fattie.....yea right.


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

That's looks awesome, I'm guessing you wrapped the fattie in the raw dough?  Did you make the pastry or is it the premade dough from the store?


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

That does look and sound good!


----------



## razman (Sep 16, 2008)

muscle....i cooked my first fattys last week, and they were DELICIOUS!  i think the best advice for first attempt would be to keep it fairly simple. maybe try the bisquick in one smaller one as an experiment.....

i just bought a pound of bulk breakfast sausage, (much like a pound of hamburger would be packaged) and seasoned it up a bit and put some stuffings in it and cooked it.

also, i would be concerned about adding the cheese to the meat, since it could get messy as it starts to cook. better to put add-ons in the center of the fatty. good luck!  rick


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

solar............store bought.......just wrap it in the dough......350 oven till golden brown........brushed with butter first


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

So you smoked the fattie first, then wrapped it in the pastry dough and into the oven?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

yeap.............


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Alright Im back from the store. And Drum Roll Please. Im doing a pizza one, with cheese, peperoni, jalepenos, green pepper, onion, chicken. And a spaghetti one with parmesan chaeese, noodles and chunky sauce. Ill post qview when done. Wish me luck this is the first one. O yea doin ABTs also with smoked baked beans


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

I like that idea.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

The spaghetti one was hard to put together the sauce made the meat soft. Maybe use tomatos in staed of the sauce. Qview to come


----------

